# Dishwasher Documentary



## Kippington (Mar 28, 2019)

Any of you fellas seen this?

I got plenty of respect for them, but don't let them use my knives!


----------



## Michi (Mar 28, 2019)

Kippington said:


> Any of you fellas seen this?


That's a really engaging documentary, thanks for that link!


----------



## CutFingers (Apr 1, 2019)

Best job in the entire place...just water and dishes...simple job...yet so essential. 

Also when the toilet backs up..."hey just send the diswasher he's not too busy for that"


----------

